# Nose hair



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

Best way to remove nose hair,do you clip with scissors, yank out with the tweezers, or use a proper nose hair trimmer,i'm getting fed up yanking the f***ers out hurts like f***. oh yea while i'm on about hairs what do you use on your ears (yea i'm an old fart):laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Christ you ARE old !! I pull the feckers out but man alive my eye's water. I have got one of those trimmer jobbies tho and use that as and when l remember.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

I use a nose trimmer, don't have a problem with ears


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i just have the ocasional 1 long one (im 19)

an di just pull it out and fcuk it hurts!


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

Hahaha your time will come with the ears lol.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

hope not!! no offence


----------



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

I just yank mine out - quite like the pain!

But I did read somewhere that you should shave to be more hygenic and avoid any damage to your folicles. Makes sense - but personally I prefer to yank still! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I sneeze everytime i trim them


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Just squirt some Nair up there  - seriously, just trim them with scissors (same for the ears...p.s. anyone else get hair growing from the tops of their ears??)


----------



## hungryshark (May 21, 2009)

plym30 said:


> I just yank mine out - quite like the pain!
> 
> But I did read somewhere that you should shave to be more hygenic and avoid any damage to your folicles. Makes sense - but personally I prefer to yank still! :thumbup1:


defo go with the yanking...hopefully you will damage the folicles and the buggers won't grow back lol....ear hair as well :thumbup1:


----------



## Paul08 (Mar 20, 2009)

Ive got some little sicisors that i use for nose hairs, ive tried yanking them out before and i ended up in a sneezing fit for about 20 minutes!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Mine are like fecking mushrooms. They appear all of a sudden without warning. I notice them when I am driving or at work. I can't wait to get home and trim them, so I just yank them out. I wish they grew at a consistent pace then I would just trim and keep them trimmed. But honestly, they appear out of nowhere just like mushroom. My hair is a fungus. LOL

Starting grow on my ears now. But my biggest problem is my monobrow. I wax them into shape once a month, cos if i didn't I'd look like that guy out the muppets with a massive single eyebrow.

Funny thing is, i have no hair on my chest or back, which is a bonus in this game.


----------



## Paul08 (Mar 20, 2009)

I know what you mean about wanting to get home, if i feel any and im stuck at work i end up getting ****ed off because icant get them out lol


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Zippo... :w00t:


----------



## jcsnoop (Apr 17, 2009)

i used to pull them out with tweezers till i pulled one out one day and it left a great big hole inside me nose and it just got bigger and infected took a couple of month's to heal was saw as **** so use an electric trimmer now


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

I just yanked out one that Tarzan could swing from.

Smaller ones are poking out though...time to buy some trimmers.


----------



## HGH (Apr 8, 2009)

Inside nose i tweezer, now i have hair growing ( like one of my old school teachers) on the outside of my nose. My hairdresser got a cuthroat the other day and shaved my forehead....i kid yer not......its an asian thing.


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

HGH said:


> Inside nose i tweezer, now i have hair growing ( like one of my old school teachers) on the outside of my nose. My hairdresser got a cuthroat the other day and shaved my forehead....i kid yer not......its an asian thing.


Hahaha i have it on my forehead too, nose, ears, back, chest,delts, @rse you name it i have hair there except my head lol, well it grows just enough to anoy me on my head.


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

I just shave anything that protrudes from the nostrils very carefully of course.


----------



## gazza234 (Aug 5, 2005)

the flame from my local barber.


----------

